# Where to live near British School



## Hathers (May 26, 2013)

I'm moving to Amsterdam because of my husbands job and I've visited once to look at schools and suss out living arrangements. I would like to send my child to the British School but does this mean I need to live close by? I have heard most parents live within 1km of the school. I am concerned as if we rent in the south district we will sacrifice having outdoor space for the kids. We come from a typical British home with a nice big garden and I'm really unsure if I want to bring my kids up in an apartment after they are used to lots of space. Does anyone have experience of this or any reassure that the pay off of living in Amsterdam is worth the sacrifice of a garden? With thanks!


----------



## wwob (May 29, 2013)

Well you have Oud Zuid, which is a little bit less "industrial". 
You don't need to live close by, but it all depends on how your kids are going to school. If you're driving them to school, prepare yourself for the usual crappy city traffic in Amsterdam!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

If you live close to the major parks in that area there should be outdoor space enough. Be careful you don't rent anything that's in the surrounding areas of the Schiphol airport runways !


----------

